# NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com***



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*NEW Stainless Steel 2.5" Rabbit 2.5L Cat Back exhaust!!!*








Click here for more info--->>>>> http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1479
Thank you for taking a look!!
Jon
[email protected]
Call us! 831.426.1431
AOL IM PERFCAFE


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## abqhudson (Jul 22, 2006)

The exhaust shown does not look at all like the stock exhaust on my Rabbit. Are you sure that it iwwi fit a 2006 Rabbit? Thanks for any information.
Jim


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (abqhudson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abqhudson* »_The exhaust shown does not look at all like the stock exhaust on my Rabbit. Are you sure that it iwwi fit a 2006 Rabbit? Thanks for any information.
Jim

Thats the pic of the jetta exhaust, its slightly differant than the Rabbit exhaust, Im just using it untill I get a good pic of the rabbit exhaust.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

is the exhaust a direct replacement, or does it require some modification? thanks


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (thedriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedriver* »_is the exhaust a direct replacement, or does it require some modification? thanks

Direct bolt on replacment.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


----------



## rab_iter (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

600$ i want numbers (hp+trq)


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (rab_iter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rab_iter* »_600$ i want numbers (hp+trq)

the exhaust isnt going to make the car noticeably quicker, if you want a fast car you shouldnt have gotten a rabbit. and the exhaust comes out to a little over 700 with dual tips (tax). why are all these people so concerned with the money/power ratio on a rabbit? it will never be fast! until you start talking about in depth custom FI which will cost about half the price of your car...


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_
the exhaust isnt going to make the car noticeably quicker, if you want a fast car you shouldnt have gotten a rabbit. and the exhaust comes out to a little over 700 with dual tips (tax). why are all these people so concerned with the money/power ratio on a rabbit? it will never be fast! until you start talking about in depth custom FI which will cost about half the price of your car...

wouldnt it be nice for someone to make a comment about modding their car and not get flamed.... i too want to make my 2.5l faster without spending millions.. maybe i got a 2.5l because i couldnt afford a 2.0t upfront... dont harp on others because you might have different advantages....


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_
the exhaust isnt going to make the car noticeably quicker, if you want a fast car you shouldnt have gotten a rabbit. and the exhaust comes out to a little over 700 with dual tips (tax). why are all these people so concerned with the money/power ratio on a rabbit? it will never be fast! until you start talking about in depth custom FI which will cost about half the price of your car...

what's your problem?
the guy is asking a question. if you feel like bitching on every 2.5 owners go beatyourmeat and keep your stupid comments to yourself. 
mkaythanksbai

so, any dyno numbers?


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

sound clip? please.


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (thedriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedriver* »_sound clip? please.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

bump...


----------



## BoUnCyRaBbIt (Aug 29, 2006)

bump for rabbit pics...


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (BoUnCyRaBbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoUnCyRaBbIt* »_bump for rabbit pics...


ummmmm......


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (ShadowRabbit6)*



































_Modified by Driftin GTI at 3:00 PM 9-14-2006_


----------



## BoUnCyRaBbIt (Aug 29, 2006)

does anyone have one of these on their rabbits? if so, pictures please...


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Driftin GTI)*

Thank you for posting the pic's driftin GTi







lol, Sometimes I never see the obvoius.


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

anyone... soud clip?


----------



## vee2xU (Sep 27, 2003)

would you have sound clips, so we can make the difference between the exhaust line with two mufflers and the one with only one muffler?
jp


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (vee2xU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee2xU* »_would you have sound clips, so we can make the difference between the exhaust line with two mufflers and the one with only one muffler?
jp

x2. TT exhausts always sound awesome on turbo cars, but NA cars can be a little hit-or-miss, depending on the setup.


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

so no sound clip for this yet? anyone.......


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

so, based on the picture, you are selling the single-tip system with 1 muffler for 579. techtonics tuning's website sells this same system for $550 plus they have 10% of right now for call in orders, so that brings it down to $495.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_so, based on the picture, you are selling the single-tip system with 1 muffler for 579. techtonics tuning's website sells this same system for $550 plus they have 10% of right now for call in orders, so that brings it down to $495.

Sorry, that was before they offered the single muffler version. I fixed it. What was at the other price was the dual muffler setup. Now its $479.
Jon


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
Sorry, that was before they offered the single muffler version. I fixed it. What was at the other price was the dual muffler setup. Now its $479.
Jon

aight, now thats a killer deal.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
aight, now thats a killer deal. 















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

sound clip, sound clip, sound clip...


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (thedriver)*


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

stupid Q, but their is pictures of exhaust with two mufflers and one muffler, how much for the one with two muflers w/ dual tip? thanks.


----------



## glasgowcelticsuck (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (HampsterWheel)*

yea like to see some sound clips and a diffrence between the one and two muffler versions.


----------



## WikdR32 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (glasgowcelticsuck)*

Hi guys, I'm obviously in the wrong forum,but I'm still curious about all engines. Does any one have this? I would really appreciate a sound clip like the others have requested.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_
the exhaust isnt going to make the car noticeably quicker, if you want a fast car you shouldnt have gotten a rabbit. and the exhaust comes out to a little over 700 with dual tips (tax). why are all these people so concerned with the money/power ratio on a rabbit? *it will never be fast! until you start talking about in depth custom FI *which will cost about half the price of your car...

i know this is old but that is about the stupidest thing i have ever heard.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (thumper07)*

How about a 2.25" system? The exhaust is one place where bigger is not better, and I fear that 2.5" may be a bit large for a naturally aspirated 2.5L.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (the s is silent)*

ghl is 2.25


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_








*NEW Stainless Steel 2.5" Rabbit 2.5L Cat Back exhaust!!!*








Click here for more info--->>>>> http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1479
[email protected]
Call us! 831.426.1431
AOL IM PERFCAFE

All this post has no sense without soundclips or video. It's like to buy "a cat in a bag"?







If you wanna sell this thing, give us more info, not just prices


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (KoF)*

i got vids of the Techtonics exhaust system on my 2.5L automatic 
go here
http://www.putfile.com/jetta2pointfive/media


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_
i know this is old but that is about the stupidest thing i have ever heard.

please elaborate. do you think your rabbit is "fast"...


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_i got vids of the Techtonics exhaust system on my 2.5L automatic 
go here
http://www.putfile.com/jetta2pointfive/media

Thank you for your contribution!!! 
Cheers!
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_please elaborate. do you think your rabbit is "fast"...

I have seen a few 2.5L motors that were fairly pumped making great power.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkrabbit07 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

on the fact that ppl sayin that it costs more to mod a rabbit and they are not fast is just plain ludacris







but point being the rabbit motor and tranny is much more sound than the gti's and also for all those looking for sound clips for the exhaust go to the forum that i belong..... rabbitownersclub.com and look in the mods and how to forum and find snottyrabbit's post of (exhaust here we go) and you will get your sound clip and other other relevant info that you need from the forum without getting bashed for having a better car... hp potential, looks, and price efficiency! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

IMO, no product should be offered for sale without some basic information. In the case of exhaust systems it should be as all have requested: hp, torque, sound, and *noise levels*. You all should check out SEMA websie for information on what your state is trying to do to prevent modding of cars...http://www.sema.org/main/semaorghome.aspx?id=52339...the sound level is important, most states use 95 dB as the standard. above this, no sticker, citations, forced to replace, pissing off the neihbors...in all of my querries to companies either making or selling exhausts only one I saw had a noise level test done, the rest don't seem to care about this important piece of information, so, let the buyer beware.


----------



## 9xnine (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (glasgowcelticsuck)*

My single muffler system is on the way....I'll let you guys Know how it fits and works and will try to get a decent sound clip.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_
please elaborate. do you think your rabbit is "fast"...

Argh, not this again...


----------



## 9xnine (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

For the love of....... what the hell you guys????!!!! The rabbit is not fast. The GTI is not even fast. Fast is an Audi RS4 or a Porsche 911 Turbo etc. It's not slow either though. It's a killer car for the money. I love my rabbit 2.5 as do most of the people who have em. Thats all we r sayin is Bang 4 the buck thats all. It is nowhere near being one of the worst engineered engines ever. Nor is it one of the fastest. Period. End of story. Can we all just enjoy what we've got before we lose it and move on?


----------



## oeness (Apr 20, 2007)

Ordered mine on Monday and it came on Wednesday! Thats with just standard ground shipping too! Talk about fast.







I'll probably be puting it on this weekend so maybe I can get some clips up. Thanks performance cafe for the fast delivery and the best price.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (oeness)*

Had you waited a few more days you would have paid alot more. I saw that techtonics upped their prices by 10% due to metal cost......5-1-07...check out the price now..............$670 with single muffler dual tips (shipping not included)











































ouch!!



_Modified by digitaltim at 3:16 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_Had you waited a few more days you would have paid alot more. I saw that techtonics upped their prices by 10% due to metal cost......5-1-07...check out the price now..............$670 with single muffler dual tips (shipping not included)











































ouch!!
_Modified by digitaltim at 3:16 PM 5-3-2007_

Dayum! I should've waited before I sold mine


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (veedubtek)*

lol......I've already got it on ebay, trying to atleast break even after the fees, and put up the buy it now in case some one is willing to spend more.
Wifey strikes again...and my better judgement.


----------



## oeness (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow. I bought mine on the 30th! If I waited one more day I wouldve paid $671 instead of $529 pre-tax and shipping!


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (oeness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oeness* »_Wow. I bought mine on the 30th! If I waited one more day I wouldve paid $671 instead of $529 pre-tax and shipping!









lol...um, yeah. that's exactly what I said to you


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (oeness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oeness* »_Wow. I bought mine on the 30th! If I waited one more day I wouldve paid $671 instead of $529 pre-tax and shipping!









****! ****! *********!


----------



## oeness (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_
lol...um, yeah. that's exactly what I said to you
















I know. I just wanted to say it myself. It made me feel good







I don't think I wouldve gotten it if it was the new price.


----------



## 9xnine (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Just got home from the first VW show and cruise this year in the NW (cruise for the cure) and must say that My 2.5 rabbit (only 2.5 at the show) got a lot of attention and even props from 2 guys with Chipped 2.0T's (one GLI and 1 GTI) for bein able to hang as well as I did. Yes they were faster but I'm definatley proud of my cheap little car. It is simply not slow. Not lightning fast but not slow. Relevance? the Techtonics exhaust really opened up the high end where this engine gives up (around 4800 RPM). With an intake and exhaust this is a quick (not fast), fun little car. Most people at the cruise, myself included feel like this is an awesome car for the dollar. Would I prefer a 2.0T? Hell yeah but ive got a mortgage and a bad driving record (DOH!). although It cost me about 850 bones to add 15 to 20 horses (and yes thats about all I expect to get without goin turbo) I think it was well worth it. thats my 2 cents. And the TT exhaust sounds fabulous.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (9xnine)*

which cai are u using? just curious


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (9xnine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9xnine* »_Just got home from the first VW show and cruise this year in the NW (cruise for the cure) and must say that My 2.5 rabbit (only 2.5 at the show) got a lot of attention and even props from 2 guys with Chipped 2.0T's (one GLI and 1 GTI) for bein able to hang as well as I did. Yes they were faster but I'm definatley proud of my cheap little car. It is simply not slow. Not lightning fast but not slow. Relevance? the Techtonics exhaust really opened up the high end where this engine gives up (around 4800 RPM). With an intake and exhaust this is a quick (not fast), fun little car. Most people at the cruise, myself included feel like this is an awesome car for the dollar. Would I prefer a 2.0T? Hell yeah but ive got a mortgage and a bad driving record (DOH!). although It cost me about 850 bones to add 15 to 20 horses (and yes thats about all I expect to get without goin turbo) I think it was well worth it. thats my 2 cents. And the TT exhaust sounds fabulous.


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

sweet prices man... i want one so bad after having a TT exhaust on my old mkIII, but the cost of a mkV system is still over double what i paid for the old one. damn!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

go to youtube.com and search for the tt rabbit. there are many sound clips. the GHL cat back sounds a lot better than the tt exhaust.


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

is there any chance perf cafe has one for a 2006 beetle 2.5?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (jetbug)*

Yes we do, give us a call, and we'll sort you out!


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (9xnine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9xnine* »_For the love of....... what the hell you guys????!!!! The rabbit is not fast. The GTI is not even fast. Fast is an Audi RS4 or a Porsche 911 Turbo etc. It's not slow either though. It's a killer car for the money. I love my rabbit 2.5 as do most of the people who have em. Thats all we r sayin is Bang 4 the buck thats all. It is nowhere near being one of the worst engineered engines ever. Nor is it one of the fastest. Period. End of story. Can we all just enjoy what we've got before we lose it and move on?


Your Preaching to the choir here....
i ve had enough with my vw is better than yours if you want to talk like that go buy an r32 and S.T.F.U.

besides i bought my golf mkv because i thought the 5'th generation golf whould be the best. plus i liked the fact the it had the 2.5l instead of the vr5 engine much more torque and at 15k who can beat that
so now i have a car i love for cheap and i can get to modding it 
at my own pace when i can afford to kill the gas mileage i plan on putting in a turbo then we will see who's car is fast....


_Modified by Codename-dnb at 5:45 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*

will have sound clips up soon. just got it installed on aarons mk5 gti.. it sounds so smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (digitaltim)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

We just ordered the dual muffler exhaust. We are looking forward to it.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it totally kicks ass. got to love TT


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (digitaltim)*

thanks for all the orders from everyone! keep rockin tt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (digitaltim)*








For the support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

you're welcome. I figured you'd appreciate the free nonself inflicted bumps with a comic twist.




_Modified by digitaltim at 8:23 PM 8-4-2007_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (digitaltim)*

you have quite the collections a dead equines.. impressive


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

a free bump to add to your bump


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (digitaltim)*

Wish I had a dead horse beating pic all of my own.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (Uberbunni)*

Thanks...ya know. I found that one this morning and couldn't save it...so wasn't able to use it and gave up...lol


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_
until you start talking about in depth custom FI which will cost about half the price of your car...

bull****


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust(PerfCafe)*

Hey I've got a question to those of you who have the TT exhaust on your 2.5. I'm about to buy this thing tonight from MJM Autohaus, literally. And I wanna know if the TT exhaust system eliminates the stock resonator or if MUST be reused? Or if they give you a new one with this system, can you decide not to use it if you want or do you have to or else you will have a huge gap in your exhaust if you don't find something to bridge it? Someone please answer quickly because I have to order this thing tonight so that it gets here by a certain window next week. Thanks fellow Dubbers!


----------



## zakattak (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust(PerfCafe) (_V-Dubber_)*

i have the single muffler tt exhaust and it does eliminate the resonator. my exhaust came in three pieces and is clamped together with a straight piece where the resonator sits. so if you want to keep the resonator you could prolly leave the stock one there and do some minor mods to keep it there, but without it sounds so good, and feels nice. hope that helps.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NEW Techtonics Rabbit 2.5L exhaust(PerfCafe) (zakattak)*

Ok thanks Zak! You gave me the answer I was looking for because I wanted to eliminate the stock resonator anyway and I'm glad this system takes care of that for me. Ok, I'm off to order my single muffler, single tip TT exhaust right now!


----------

